# Hakone Gardens 2013



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2013)

Galanthus












crocus




borinda yulongshanensis




Shortia kantoensis




Phyllostachys vivax aureocaulis




Phyllostachys atrovaginata




Phyllostachys nigra , black bamboo , Kurochiku




Phyllostachys nigra megurochiku 
At one time Megurochiku was a very rare bamboo , growing only on the Japanese island of Awaji , and was protected from collection.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 3, 2013)

Gorgeous bamboo!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice! Love the bamboo.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely bamboos and Shortia!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2013)

lovely plants!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish my garden looked like that now.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2013)

me too. right now a look out the window shows a shade of 'lake-effect white'

very interesting


----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2013)

hepatica


----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Spring is on its way.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2013)

Jealous here.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2013)

Hepatica









Muscaris





Pleione


----------



## Hakone (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Secundino (Apr 16, 2013)

As I no longer have my nordic garden (oh corydalis flexuosa I miss you!) my muscari now look this way:

But still a bit envy over here...! Thanks for sharing springtime impressions!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Hakone,



Hakone said:


>



Is this Neolepisorus truncatus? Did you overwinter it outside? How cold does it get at your location?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Hakone,
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Neolepisorus truncatus? Did you overwinter it outside? How cold does it get at your location?



Yes , this is Neolepisorus truncatus , overwinter outside . In Winter - 5 Grad Celcius .


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice garden!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 24, 2013)

prumus yudoensis


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 24, 2013)

What's the double white camellia (is it zone 6 hardy?)? And is that a trillium?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 24, 2013)

Zone 7a , trillium grandiflorum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 24, 2013)

Pleione limprichii


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

lovely
thank you


----------



## Hakone (Apr 25, 2013)

Sanguinaria canadensis multiplex


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2013)

That last photo -- wow!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree!! Wow for the last pic!


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2013)

Ginger?


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Ginger?



Sanguinaria canadensis multiplex


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2013)

If you want to order in the US, here's one vendor (I'll have to get some this fall myself):
http://www.plantdelights.com/Sangui...ered-Bloodroot/productinfo/2688/#.UYKAVqLMBns


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2013)

Hakone, where is the garden where you grow you Sanguinaria? Germany of Vietnam?

I ask this because it seems my Sanguinaria canadensis Multiplex is almost at the same stage in my North eastern Canadian Garden.


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2013)

Erythrone,

In Germany


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2013)

trillium sulcatum album




trillium grandiflorum “ Flore Pleno “


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pic of trillium grandiflorum “ Flore Pleno.“ So I guess Germany is a little warmer this year than Wash DC; my flore penum hasn't bloomed yet (hopefully the buds don't blast).

For other double trilliums, do you have Trillium grandiflorum Snowbunting? Is snowbunting more delicate than flore pleno?


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2013)

another plants in the background is anemone album


----------



## Hakone (May 9, 2013)

Hello Linus Cello,

close up for you . I don´t have trillium grandiflorum Snow Bunting .

Anemone nemorosa Flore Pleno





Trillium grandiflorum Flore Pleno


----------



## Erythrone (May 10, 2013)

Very nice Trillium and Anemone! I just bought Trillium Snowbunting and plenum last fall.

I guess your Anemone nemorosa Fore Pleno is the same plant as my Albaplena


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 10, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice Trillium and Anemone! I just bought Trillium Snowbunting and plenum last fall.



Did you get your trilliums from Fraser's Thimble Farms? I'm thinking of ordering from them this fall (for snowbunting and other plants).


----------



## Erythrone (May 12, 2013)

Yes Linus, they are from Faser's


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (May 17, 2013)

cypripedium henryi


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2013)

What is the white "ground cover" with the cyp henryi? An arabis? And the previous cyp picture, what is it?


----------



## Erythrone (May 17, 2013)

It looks like Saxifraga


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful garden.


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> What is the white "ground cover" with the cyp henryi? An arabis? And the previous cyp picture, what is it?



Saxifraga and in the previous picture is cypripedium Aki


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2013)

Cypripedium henryi


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2013)

cypripedium Gabriela


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2013)

Very lovely.


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2013)

What a wonderful place!

Love the last photo.


----------



## Secundino (May 29, 2013)

Just lovely!


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2013)

*Nomocharis aperta*


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2013)

I should try to grow Nomocharis...

Any cultivation tips?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)

I have planted them with cypripedium macranthos


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this all your property, Hakone?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes Sir,

My garden is very small, but there are many plants .


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2013)

It sure doesn't look very small!!!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2013)

What are the rose varieties?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2013)

Love the bamboo.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2013)

Very nice japanes maples!!!!!!!!!!!! I am jealous! They are difficult to grow here.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 21, 2013)

Lilium Martagon album


----------



## Hakone (Jun 29, 2013)

Asarum maximum


----------



## Hakone (Jun 29, 2013)

Phyllostachys atrovaginata


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what this produces!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2013)

Great!!!! How old are these new growths? Jean


----------



## Hakone (Jun 30, 2013)

2 weeks


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Tai!!!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Jul 5, 2013)

lilium martagon


----------



## Hakone (Aug 9, 2013)

Lilium leichtlinii var. maximowiczii Baker 1871


----------



## Hakone (Aug 19, 2013)

Lilium sargentiae


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice trumpet!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice Lily species!


----------



## Hakone (Oct 20, 2013)

Autum 2013


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 21, 2013)

You have a nice assortment of Japanese maples.

I really love the bamboo. I especially like the Phyllo. atrovaginata, it is one of the truly winter hardy bamboos. I have it growing here in zone 5, and it does really well. For me it averages 12 feet tall, and is unlikely to get more than 25 feet tall even after many years. How tall does it get for you in your warmer zone 7?

The Phyllostachys nigra is outstanding. I wish it did better near me. The farthest north it grows well in the USA is about Saint Louis. 

I haven't tried P. vivax yet. It could be successful here.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Leo Schordje,

my atrovaginata is 19 feet tall


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice, thank you


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 28, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> The Phyllostachys nigra is outstanding. I wish it did better near me. The farthest north it grows well in the USA is about Saint Louis.



Couldn't you grow this in a big pot and move it to a protected area/unheated garage in the winter?


----------

